# What are your thoughts on romantic RP's?



## Yakamaru (May 25, 2017)

Only a month ago I considered myself 100% straight. But about a week ago I came across a VERY hot and steamy NSFW RP going between two friends of mine, and I ended up curious as hell as a result. Now I consider myself 99% straight and 1% bi-curious, at least as far as RP is concerned.

Aaand yesterday I decided to start an NSFW RP with one of the guys responsible for making me curious. Yeah, you bastard. You're going to have to take responsibility for what you did, lol. 

Now keep in mind, I've never ever done an actual RP in my entire life, let alone a fucking gay one. So props to them for making me curious, I guess.

Anyways, onto the topic itself: What are your thoughts on romantic RP's? I consider myself a romantic, and I really love it when shit's making your heart racing, your adrenaline pumping, and the feeling named "oh my god that is so damn beautiful!" going into overdrive.

That said, romantic shit also tends to be a bit of a weakness of mine: My imagination tend to be rather strong, and can easily make me teary-eyed. And suffice to say, the opening scene made me cry.

As an opening line/scene, what are your thoughts on this:
_My heart was already stolen from the moment we first met. I didn't even realize it until you were turning around to leave out the door. It felt as if I had an infinite amount of time to realize how I felt, and how dumb I had been. All kinds of emotions were swelling up inside me, but one emotion shouted the loudest: Love. I loved you from the bottom of my heart, and I wouldn't be able to live with myself if I let you go out that door. I grabbed your paw, much to your surprise, and kissed you while crying. I closed my eyes. I just wouldn't be able to live with myself if I at least couldn't tell you how I truly felt._


----------



## Trashsona (May 25, 2017)

Ha, the furry magic is slowly taking effect. Last month you were 100% straight, this month your 99% straight (at least RP wise ), won't be long until you start painting your nails and ordering fancy martinis in your fashionista outfit .

I'm new to RPs myself, will be starting my first one soon. Romantic RP's sound cute and fun! It's nice to let out your romantic side and to be treated romantically, personally I'm a huge sucker for the sappy stuff. Flowers, poems, cheesy pickup lines, snuggling by a fire, all that stuff. Even if it is all pretend I blush like nuts over stuff like this.

That's so precious about crying from the opening line. I think romantic RPs like yours are a nice way to live out your fantasies/curiosities in a way that makes you comfortable because you control what's happening along with someone you enjoy spending time with. 

Ok, that opening line/scene was beautiful. Like I said, complete sucker for cheesy romance . I'm not sure If you or your partner wrote it but good job either way!


----------



## Simo (May 25, 2017)

Yep, he's clearly starting to turn. Few furs are immune to this!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 25, 2017)

It's a bit cliché of an opening line/scene, obviously. But as far as imagination and RP goes, I just love the sappy stuff. Especially the emotional parts.

Now, for the sake of protecting his privacy, I won't be saying who it is, nor will I give out his RP parts without his explicit permission. He's already stated that he's a bit uncomfortable with putting his shit in public, and thus I want to respect that. I quite frankly don't want to lose any trust he have in me.

But what I can do is post my own reaction to his:
_I slowly open my eyes, and realized you didn't walk out on me, despite the stupid things I said. My tail were really wagging. For a brief moment I just stutter, not being able to utter a single word. And as your soft and gentle finger runs through my fur, I swallow, and take a deep breath. _"E-Ever since the day we first met. I always had you in my thoughts no matter where I went. I love you from the bottom of my heart. I-I"_ I stare at you while gently squeezing back at your paw, as if being desperate, wanting to convey my feelings to you. I let out some more tears, then mustered up the courage to say _"I-I can't live without you. And tha-"._ I just can't usher out the words. The feelings I have for you. These feelings that transcend words. And I slowly turn my head to the left. I said some really dumb things to you, and I wouldn't blame you if you decided to just turn around and walk out that door, never to be seen or heard from again. And if you did.. I am not sure if I'd be able to ever forgive myself, and my heart would forever be broken into a million pieces._



Simo said:


> Yep, he's clearly starting to turn. Few furs are immune to this!


Lmao, you wish. 

Got plenty of straight people doing gay RP's. :3


----------



## Simo (May 25, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Lmao, you wish.
> 
> Got plenty of straight people doing gay RP's. :3



It's like getting bit by vampires...the first few nips and bites, you may _think _you're OK, but just give it time, and you'll turn


----------



## Trashsona (May 25, 2017)

Heh, I love the cute stutter! Such a classic. Can't wait for the romantic-comedy movie adaptation :V.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 25, 2017)

Simo said:


> It's like getting bit by vampires...the first few nips and bites, you may _think _you're OK, but just give it time, and you'll turn


"Oh, we'll see. :3" - Famous last words before Yakamaru became bisexual. 



Trashsona said:


> Heh, I love the cute stutter! Such a classic. Can't wait for the romantic-comedy movie adaptation :V.


Classic indeed. But eh. I thought it'd kinda fit the scene.


----------



## Trashsona (May 25, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> "Oh, we'll see. :3" - Famous last words before Yakamaru became bisexual.


$50 says that Yakamaru will be unironically flirting with guys by the end of next month.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 25, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> $50 says that Yakamaru will be unironically flirting with guys by the end of next month.


Hmmmmmmmsss. I'ma take you up on that offer. If I do, I owe you $50. 

If I don't.. :3


----------



## Trashsona (May 25, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmmmmmmmsss. I'ma take you up on that offer. If I do, I owe you $50.
> 
> If I don't.. :3



Bring it on, cutey


----------



## Yakamaru (May 25, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Bring it on, cutey


Hahahaha. I ain't fallin' for such an obvious trap, love! :3


----------



## Trashsona (May 25, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Hahahaha. I ain't fallin' for such an obvious trap, love! :3


Was worth a shot, deary.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (May 25, 2017)

I find them very stupid and a waste of time. As for romance, it is very common from what I've seen, from real life to depictions in fiction. Especially in fiction, not once have I seen anything romance like done right. Plus romance deals deeply with the psyche, which is what makes it so complex. I have a somewhat short patience when it comes to RP and storytelling. Romance in RPs is like my least favorite subject. 
(It's almost like the majority of Furry fandom is or has some amount of gay/bi of some variation.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 25, 2017)

I'm totally with @Corrupt-Canine on this one. A total waste of time, never done right at all. Sometimes I feel like it's not even romance at all, but some sort of "trend" instead... and honestly, it just makes me face-palm the hardest.
Usually that's when I see people having 8 or more lovers/mates, moving on from one to another after a break-up.
One of my friends told me that it's common in some places for people to have such a series of relationships, but it just completely ruins the whole belief about love for me.
Bottom line : romance RP is crap.


----------



## Xaroin (May 26, 2017)

1) Furry half life of straightness
2) They're nice (if you do them with ldr bf and not a crap ton of people)


----------



## BoneyImp (May 29, 2017)

I've been RPing for something like 13 years, a mix of different genres. There's nothing wrong with any of them, if you have fun with it that's all that's important. The problem that plagues all role play, not just romantic, is a blatant lack of understanding of how people work. It's not the fault of the genre, it's ignorance on the part of the writers.

Personally I love romantic RP. It gets me through hard times. I don't see how having different romantic RP partners is any different than having multiple RP partners for any other genre, unless I have a very different understanding of romantic RP than what's being discussed. I'm not romantically RPing with the person I'm writing with, it's romance between two or more fictional characters. It's self indulgent, as is pretty much all RP.

I myself have a difficult time with romance IRL, but online and with fictional characters it's a vicarious experience. Currently my main character is in an ongoing 4 year relationship with kids, there's tons of fluff, some angst, etc etc. His relationship with his husband brings me real comfort and joy. And that isn't even his only relationship, I fucking love AUs and exploring different kinds of relationships with different characters.


----------



## poproxxy (May 30, 2017)

Romance is absolutely wonderful! Though I don't like to plan for having romance in an rp, I like it to let relationships develop. I've also been a fan of unrequited love sometimes. My main concern is when the other RPer gets much too attached to the relationship, and obsessively takes it out of character by mistaking the love their character has for mine, as their love for me irl.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 30, 2017)

poproxxy said:


> I've also been a fan of unrequited love sometimes. My main concern is when the other RPer gets much too attached to the relationship, and obsessively takes it out of character by mistaking the love their character has for mine, as their love for me irl.


I think I might've ended up in a slightly similar scenario you've described. Emotions/feelings temporarily bleeding over from an RP to the actual person.

It was a rather intense RP I like to believe, but for some reason I tend to be thinking about the guy. And that might be what this is: Emotions temporarily bleeding over.

Have feelings and emotions I thought long buried, long.. Dead. And they've been slowly dug up again.

I don't know what these feelings actually are, and it's confusing me. Might end up having to do a lot of soul searching and thinking first.

One of the downsides with having a powerful imagination and doing your first RP, I guess.


----------



## TikTikKobold (May 30, 2017)

Don't get too attached, or you might get burned. I've had plenty of very cool rp partners over the years, but There's been at least one who broke my heart. I did everything I could to please her, yet she kicked me to the curb because I wasn't interesting to her. Hell, she forgot who I was for awhile. I decided never to get attached like that again. If someone thinks I'm shit and my attempts to improve make them treat me like dirt, I just go find another partner.


----------



## Brunbjorn97 (May 31, 2017)

You've referenced this same RP several times on the forums. You're starting to make ME curious about what actually happened in there


----------



## Zenoth (May 31, 2017)

I've become a fan of romantic rp's and ERP. Mainly because the online game I play (cough Tera online) ERP is pretty much the only 'end game' xD


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 1, 2017)

TikTikKobold said:


> Don't get too attached, or you might get burned. I've had plenty of very cool rp partners over the years, but There's been at least one who broke my heart. I did everything I could to please her, yet she kicked me to the curb because I wasn't interesting to her. Hell, she forgot who I was for awhile. I decided never to get attached like that again. If someone thinks I'm shit and my attempts to improve make them treat me like dirt, I just go find another partner.


Indeed. Don't let your emotions confuse you and control you. In a lot of cases, they might end up burning you. I've been doing a lot of thinking and sensing on the issue. Seems to be somewhat of a small crush on the guy, leaning towards that of a bromance kind of feeling, as far as my latest thoughts on the issue goes. I won't let that affect our relationship, as I like the guy as a friend. He's fun to talk and intereact with.

Have also done some research on the topic, as far as "straight guy having a crush on a gay guy" goes. Ended up with some 400 million+ results, so it's far from uncommon.

I imagine myself as the character and his situation. What emotions might be flowing, +++. I think it was a bit overwhelming as a first time RP, as far as control over my emotions, thoughts and imagination goes. But it's only temporary.



Brunbjorn97 said:


> You've referenced this same RP several times on the forums. You're starting to make ME curious about what actually happened in there


xD

Pretty sure I've only referenced it here though?
_(???) is confused
_
As far the RP goes, it was pretty damn good. I like well written, well articulated and well detailed RP's IF I am to do them. Spark the imagination, yanno, and gives me a lot to work with on my end.

In my case, I think it got kicked into overdrive, and bled some of the emotions over. That shit's getting sorted out though.



Zenoth said:


> I've become a fan of romantic rp's and ERP. Mainly because the online game I play (cough Tera online) ERP is pretty much the only 'end game' xD


Hehehe.

I see a decent amount of people RP'ing in MMO's.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 1, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> well detailed


Gooooooo onnnnnnn


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 1, 2017)

Romantic RP's are hella awesome! ^w^


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 1, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Gooooooo onnnnnnn


Oh? :3

I like my shit detailed. Kick the imagination in the nuts.


----------



## Amiir (Jun 1, 2017)

Oh I've never been in a relationship in my entire life, not IRL nor online, fictitiously. I already said this somewhere didn't I? Whatever. Albeit way too mushy for my tastes, I find the basic concept of these RPs cute


----------



## Brunbjorn97 (Jun 1, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Pretty sure I've only referenced it here though?
> _(???) is confused_


In the  "Would you rather be gay?" discussion you said...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"I'm fine with being straight.

I saw an NSFW RP between a straight guy and a gay guy though. That shit was fucking hot.

@KimberVaile and @biscuitfister can confirm. :3

Wouldn't mind trying that shit."
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Silly wolfy, you seem to be forgetting things


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 1, 2017)

Brunbjorn97 said:


> In the  "Would you rather be gay?" discussion you said...
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "I'm fine with being straight.
> 
> ...


That was a reference between two other guys I were watching, not my own RP. xD

This thread is more specific to my own RP, and my experiences with it.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 1, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> That was a reference between two other guys I were watching, not my own RP. xD
> 
> This thread is more specific to my own RP, and my experiences with it.


Oh, so you just like watching two guys do hot stuff together. Oh nevermind, that's as straight as it gets :3.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 1, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Oh, so you just like watching two guys do hot stuff together. Oh nevermind, that's as straight as it gets :3.


Haha, very funny. 

You should get a medal.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 1, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Haha, very funny.
> 
> You should get a medal.


Thank you, I aim to please. Don't worry Yaka boo, you're as straight as an arrow


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 1, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> Thank you, I aim to please. Don't worry Yaka boo, you're as straight as an arrow


Ah, but the arrow is still pointing in the same direction, despite its.. Shape. :3


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 1, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Ah, but the arrow is still pointing in the same direction, despite its.. Shape. :3


www.dictionary.com: the definition of straight
"Without curve or bend"
:3 intensifies


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 1, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> www.dictionary.com: the definition of straight
> "Without curve or bend"
> :3 intensifies


_misinterpretation intensifies :3
_
Pretty sure you're misreading shit here, or joking about.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 1, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> _misinterpretation intensifies :3
> _
> Pretty sure you're misreading shit here, or joking about.


Mostly joking, some just hastily reading the first line of the first definition that pops up. It's fun picking on you.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 1, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> fun picking on you.


----------



## Brunbjorn97 (Jun 1, 2017)

My god this chat got funny. If you ever have permission to link to any of this stuff I'm all ears 
I'm going through a similar "Am I straight or not" thing, might as well test myself.


----------



## NightFlame12 (Jun 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> It's a bit cliché of an opening line/scene, obviously. But as far as imagination and RP goes, I just love the sappy stuff. Especially the emotional parts.
> 
> Now, for the sake of protecting his privacy, I won't be saying who it is, nor will I give out his RP parts without his explicit permission. He's already stated that he's a bit uncomfortable with putting his shit in public, and thus I want to respect that. I quite frankly don't want to lose any trust he have in me.
> 
> ...


You and me both. Ha!


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 18, 2017)

They're fun, but have incredible potential of becoming increasingly more creepy by turning from "experimental pastime" into genuine  (and unhealthy) obsession, and make for a good doxx/blackmail material under "right" circumstances, which is why it's not the best idea to do those with strangers.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 18, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> They're fun, but have incredible potential of becoming increasingly more creepy by turning from "experimental pastime" into genuine  (and unhealthy) obsession, and make for a good doxx/blackmail material under "right" circumstances, which is why it's not the best idea to do those with strangers.


Indeed. I do them with people I can trust to that extent, and I never allow anything that might be used against me afterwards.

I also don't provide any information that can be used against me, such a full name or an address, or a picture.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 18, 2017)

Romantic RP is nice and fluffy and makes me feel good inside. I used to do quite a bit of it, I dont RP much these days.It's stupid crap but I enjoy it sometimes. Same with that obnoxiously dopey furry garbage where you nuzzle and glomp each other. I

Of course, it almost always is wish fulfillment, making your fantasies come true, and stuff like that. As a result RPs usually end up with a lot of OP characters and Mary Sues, most RPs are for the users benefit and satisfaction though so it doesnt really matter.


...and congrats on being turned to the <s>dark</s> gay side :v haha, not really, but props to being open minded. I do have a friend who's straight but "heteroflexible" when it comes to furry macro men, lol


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Only a month ago I considered myself 100% straight. But about a week ago I came across a VERY hot and steamy NSFW RP going between two friends of mine, and I ended up curious as hell as a result. Now I consider myself 99% straight and 1% bi-curious, at least as far as RP is concerned.
> 
> Aaand yesterday I decided to start an NSFW RP with one of the guys responsible for making me curious. Yeah, you bastard. You're going to have to take responsibility for what you did, lol.
> 
> ...




its only gay if you push back and or say i love you


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jun 30, 2017)

Something like RP Romance is fine to pass the time. Used to visit chatrooms designed for the erotic side. There were plenty of fun one-shots, but nothing stuck.

The RP doesn't blend into RL since I constantly remind myself which Skype account I use and all. I have a main and an RP one. Only when we start about meeting in person or seeing each other out of our sonas does it seem to cross the line into RL territory. I don't go out much, stuck at home broke far too often. No offense, if the partner is a Male irl, there is no RL romance. My character has explored the Bi life with CBoys and Femboy. I remain straight.

Hurray for rambling.


----------

